# Boxford VSL lathe dismantling



## merlin (12 Nov 2017)

I'm thinking of buying a Boxford VSL lathe but to transport it and move it around ( particularly at this end ) it would be advantageous to remove the bed / headstock from the base.

Does anybody know if this is a good idea or not as I know the drive belt set up is a bit different than some lathes.

Thanks, Merlin


----------



## Limey Lurker (12 Nov 2017)

Many years ago I had a Boxford lathe; I can't remember the model number. I took it to bits with no problems at all, it all went back OK, too!


----------



## Keith 66 (9 Dec 2017)

Boxfords have the drive belt running through the headstock & cabinet so you have to either remove the spindle or cut the belt to separate the bed from the cabinet. Easiest way is to cut the belt & fit a linked belt. Or move it as is!


----------



## Rorschach (9 Dec 2017)

If it is as Keith says then follow his advice, cut the belt, remove headstock and buy a v-link belt. 

I had to replace the belts on my myford which involved removing the spindle. Took the best part of a day to get it all done right and then I found the belt despite being a high quality one was lumpy and stiff, it made a lot of noise was putting stress on the bearing. It lasted a couple of weeks before it was cut and replaced with a link belt, fitting took maybe 20 minutes to get the length right and adjustment, then another 10 mins of adjustment a few months later as it had stretched and moulded a little. Noise was reduced, lathe ran smoother and I even get better finishing cuts. Best thing I ever did and the link belt was not much more expensive than the sold belts. Been running the same belt for several hundred hours now and it's been great, showing no sign of trouble.


----------



## merlin (9 Dec 2017)

Thanks all for the advice, I will keep my eyes peeled for a good one, I now know it will fit in my van.

Merlin


----------

